# MSI B460M vs MSI Z-390 for 8 GPU mining rig..



## Floriante (Nov 4, 2021)

I couldnt decide between these two mobos.

MSI 460M + Celeron 5920 = 157 USD

Z-390 + Celeron 4930T = 252 USD

Z-390 has 7 pci-e slots so i can connect 6 GPU directly to pcie slot and connect the other two with a splitter.

B460M has 4 pci-e slots i have to buy 2 splitters. 

Both of them support 16 pci-e lanes. However im not sure if 460M is going to be more problematic when it comes to connecting all those GPU's


----------



## Speedyblupi (Nov 4, 2021)

Why not use a B450-A Pro and Athlon 3000G (so you get 7 PCIe slots for a much lower price than the Z390); or a B85 mining motherboard and a second-hand i3-4150 or Celeron G1620 (so you don't have to bother with riser cables - though this does have the downside of being an older platform that's worthless for anything apart from mining and slightly less efficient)?

Also, are you sure the MSI B460M has 4 PCIe slots? I don't know of any model that does, I think they all have only 2 or 3. Or are you counting an M.2 slot that you would use with an M.2 to PCIe adapter?

If I had to choose between the two options you suggest, I'd personally get the B460M because it's a lot cheaper, but it would potentially end up as a mess of adapters and risers.


----------



## Floriante (Nov 4, 2021)

Speedyblupi said:


> Why not use a B450-A Pro and Athlon 3000G (so you get 7 PCIe slots for a much lower price than the Z390); or a B85 mining motherboard and a second-hand i3-4150 or Celeron G1620 (so you don't have to bother with riser cables - though this does have the downside of being an older platform that's worthless for anything apart from mining and slightly less efficient)?
> 
> Also, are you sure the MSI B460M has 4 PCIe slots? I don't know of any model that does, I think they all have only 2 or 3. Or are you counting an M.2 slot that you would use with an M.2 to PCIe adapter?
> 
> If I had to choose between the two options you suggest, I'd personally get the B460M because it's a lot cheaper, but it would potentially end up as a mess of adapters and risers.



Thanks, i ordered a B450 along with a Ryzen 1200 AF.

3000G was more expensive than 1200 AF.. It was 10 USD more expensive and didnt include a fan.


----------



## Speedyblupi (Nov 5, 2021)

Floriante said:


> Thanks, i ordered a B450 along with a Ryzen 1200 AF.
> 
> 3000G was more expensive than 1200 AF.. It was 10 USD more expensive and didnt include a fan.


I recommended the 3000G because it has integrated graphics. The Ryzen 3 1200 AF would work, but if you want to use a monitor you'd have to use one of your graphics cards for it, which would slightly reduce mining performance on that card. It would be fine if you don't have a monitor plugged in though - I have a Ryzen 3 2300X (basically an overclocked 1200 AF) and when I mine I usually unplug my monitor first.

The mining performance loss if you leave a monitor plugged into a graphics card is fairly minor anyway, and the Ryzen 1200 is slightly better as a CPU than the 3000G, so it's not a bad choice.

What B450 did you pick? I actually made a mistake with the B450-A Pro, it has only 6 PCIe slots, not 7 (though it is 7 if you count the M.2).


----------



## Floriante (Nov 5, 2021)

Speedyblupi said:


> I recommended the 3000G because it has integrated graphics. The Ryzen 3 1200 AF would work, but if you want to use a monitor you'd have to use one of your graphics cards for it, which would slightly reduce mining performance on that card. It would be fine if you don't have a monitor plugged in though - I have a Ryzen 3 2300X (basically an overclocked 1200 AF) and when I mine I usually unplug my monitor first.
> 
> The mining performance loss if you leave a monitor plugged into a graphics card is fairly minor anyway, and the Ryzen 1200 is slightly better as a CPU than the 3000G, so it's not a bad choice.
> 
> What B450 did you pick? I actually made a mistake with the B450-A Pro, it has only 6 PCIe slots, not 7 (though it is 7 if you count the M.2).



Hello, in the morning i saw a much cheaper 3000G so canceled the 1200 AF and ordered 3000G instead.

As for the motherboard i ordered Asrock B-450 PRO 4. I has 6 Pci-e slots and 2 m.2 slots but you cant use one of the pci-e slots if you use the first m.2


----------

